# Κρύψτε ό,τι δεν θέλετε να βλέπετε στο Facebook



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2014)

Πολύ μ' ενοχλούσαν όλα αυτά που βγάζει το ΦΒ χωρίς να θέλω να τα βλέπω, αλλά δεν το είχα ψάξει ιδιαίτερα το πράγμα μέχρι που παράγινε το κακό: έβλεπα περισσότερα ενοχλητικά από ενδιαφέροντα. Δεν χρειάστηκε πολύ ψάξιμο για να ανακαλύψω το F.B. Purity browser add-on. Στις ρυθμίσεις σου μπορείς να διαλέξεις τι θέλεις να φαίνεται, π.χ. γενέθλια φίλων και events, και τι δεν θέλεις να ξαναδείς, π.χ. προτάσεις του συστήματος για να αποκτήσεις φίλους ή διαφημίσεις.




F.B. Purity is a browser extension / addon that lets you clean up and customize Facebook, hides the things you don't want to see, and gives you lots of extra filtering options.

Για όσους το χρησιμοποιούν ήδη: συγγνώμη αν έφερα κουκουβάγια στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## pros (Sep 19, 2014)

Και δυσκολέψτε λίγο τη ζωή, για τους διαδικτυακούς ρουφιάνους :)
Όχι ότι θα σώσετε τίποτα, αλλά...


http://priv3.icsi.berkeley.edu/


----------

